# Dog Farts!



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

I hate to be sounding crude or something, but my GWP is killing me and the family with passing gas! When he gets excited like when I come home from work or get ready to take him in the truck he lets one out :shock: -)O(- ! We have had him for a few weeks and it has not let up. I am probably going to change his food to see if that will help...any ideas?

Another issue is toys.....there has been nothing that he has not gotten ahold of that he has not shreaded except for "the kong" that we got at petsmart. Today we picked up another toy at walmart and he had it in shreds in 5 minutes. 

Again, any help would be apprecaited. 

Deviant


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

DEVIANT said:


> I hate to be sounding crude or something, but my GWP is killing me and the family with passing gas! When he gets excited like when I come home from work or get ready to take him in the truck he lets one out :shock: -)O(- ! We have had him for a few weeks and it has not let up. I am probably going to change his food to see if that will help...any ideas?


last monday my lab got soo excited about retreiving that before i relesed her she was farting up a storm


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Rawhide?*

Does your dog chew on rawhide treats or bones? Anything rawhide can give some serious methane boost to your dog.


----------



## imadogman (Sep 11, 2007)

Buy more Kongs...


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

You might try feeding a premium dog food like Pro Plan or Eukanuba. What's your dog eating now? Besides the toys...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Our older lab does very well on Tripro...cheap stuff, but the house smells better...   Then he also get's a can of dog food a day....

As far as toy's ?? We haven't found one yet that he won't 'not' rip to pieces...in fact, when I pick up dog poop it is usually mixed with toy eyeballs, cotton and colored clothing the toy was wearing.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

We have to be careful of his toy's...some have those small beads and squeak-it parts in them.

Good Question !!! Good luck !!!


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Jesse Higgins said:


> You might try feeding a premium dog food like Pro Plan or Eukanuba. What's your dog eating now? Besides the toys...


Thanks all for the replies! From talking to freinds and other dog owners also I will be switching his food once the current bag is gone. A lot of people suggested the Eukanuba, so that is what I am going to try next. Currently we are feeding him what the previous owner/breeder was using....Old Roy High Performance.

As far as toys, the Kong is still the only one that has survived so far. The wife bought another one and in 5 minutes is was broke.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't complain about the farts, they will come in handy some day.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

My dogs make a great excuse when I have company over. I'm fairly flatulant. :wink:


----------



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

"Currently we are feeding him what the previous owner/breeder was using....Old Roy High Performance."


> You are going to see a dramatic difference in feeding a higher quality food both in cleanliness as well as smell! After years and years of feeding crappy food my buddy finally heeded my recomendations on feeding a better food and he could not believe how much fewer waste was in the kennel and the the rest of the family could finally be around the dog again.
> 
> As far a food goes, it is worth the extra money to get a higher quality food. Eukanuba is a great food but on average higher in calories. Only feed it if your dog has high energy and time to use that energy up! Science Diet, Iams, Black Gold are some other high quality foods. In most cases, you get what you pay for in dog food. Good luck!
> Jake


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

DEVIANT said:


> Thanks all for the replies! From talking to freinds and other dog owners also I will be switching his food once the current bag is gone. A lot of people suggested the Eukanuba, so that is what I am going to try next. Currently we are feeding him what the previous owner/breeder was using....Old Roy High Performance.
> 
> As far as toys, the Kong is still the only one that has survived so far. The wife bought another one and in 5 minutes is was broke.


Funny you said that !! OL' Roy kibbler...something..is my dogs favorite..but it is also the only one that really makes a stink around here...!!!...It must be a little uncomfortable for him too, he has to out more frequently at night than usual.


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Again, Thanks for all of the replies. We just got back from Petmart after a very long discussion with the "Dog Food Guru". After reading a lot of labels and talking about the fillers and all that crap that is in the different foods we went with the Nutro Natural Choice, lamb and rice formula. If it does not stop the gas and crapping 5-6 times a day he said to bring what is left back to the store and they will refund my money. Can't go wrong with that!  Either way, we are going to give it a try.

Also got a "tire toy" that is also supposed to be "indestructible". He attacked it and played for about 15 minutes and so far it is holding up. I'll post in a few days to see how it really holds up to Blue's abuse.

Deviant


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

> Then he also get's a can of dog food a day....


Most likely, there's your problem. No canned stuff, no people food, no table scraps, high quality feed, and no "free choice" feeding. Problem solved, but it may take a month until the dog's system stabilizes.

Oh, and don't change feeds over night. Mix existing to new at 50/50 for 5-7 days while switching over. Also only feed the premium feed at the recommended levels based on your dog's *ideal* weight.

Good luck!


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Right now he gets no canned food. He has never had people food until my wife got a chance to spoil him (her new baby). Now he is like a crack addict when we are preparing dinner or getting a snack! She does give him some fruits and vegatable as well as other scraps. I have had to throttle back the wife and her giving him any more people food. She needs to learn moderation with spoiling her babies! For some reason the dogs get treated better than me :shock:


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

DEVIANT said:


> He has never had people food until my wife got a chance to spoil him (her new baby).


That's a situation that will lead to an undisciplined, unhealthy, overweight beggar. A tortilla chip here, a piece of cheese there, throw in a gummy bear, and those brown eyes look so sad - one little piece of chicken sandwich won't hurt. :roll:

Wives are much harder to train than dogs.


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

True about the wife thing. 20 years of marrige and I feel like I am still trying to train her! She still does not get it that I am a "*******" (minus the mullet of course) and stuck in my ways. 

I am trying to get her to not feed him any "people food". I can only observe when I am home.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i give my lab people food but only when we are hunting and only if she is doin good


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

You can't blame them all on the dog.


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

After 22 year my wife feels like I'm finally starting to become trained. -)O(- Well, sort of... :wink:


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Thought that I would give you all an update. Using the Nutro Natural Choice, lamb and rice formula has made a definite improvement in the house. Almost a few days after switching the farts have almost completely stopped. Also, he only goes out to crap about 3 times a day. That is makes my 16 year old son happy since he gets an allowance, and picking up the dog crap is one of the chores. 

As far as the toys go.....that is another story. The tire thing has been holding up with the Kong. The others......nothing really is making it. The one toy that he and my other dog have a lot of fun with is a rope toy that they play "tug of war" with. It is actually very entertaining watching a 20 lb rat terrier try to take on a 75-80 lb GWP. I do have to say that the terrier holds his own and wont take any crap. Tuff booger those terriers!


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Right now we are only through half of the bag and really have noticed the differance. After about 4 days it was like his digestive plumbing was purged by roto-rooter. I know that some have said that it would take longer to notice the differance.....but compared to how he was doing, it is a big change!


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> DEVIANT said:
> 
> 
> > Right now we are only through half of the bag and really have noticed the differance. After about 4 days it was like his digestive plumbing was purged by roto-rooter. I know that some have said that it would take longer to notice the differance.....but compared to how he was doing, it is a big change!
> ...


I fell out of my chair laughing at that pic! :rotfl:


----------

